# Dexter Sig



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

one of the best shows TV has to offer so decided to honor it with a sig, lemme know what you think


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

looks badass.. you got skills


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Great work as usual man and yes it is one of the best tv shows.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks great.


----------



## ThaFranchise (Dec 24, 2007)

Great sig, lame show


----------

